# Introducing Egg



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

Well I Would like to officially introduce Aegon "Egg" Targaryen! 

He was hatched on 5-5-15 and is named after Aegon 5, known as Egg, the 15th king to sit the iron throne. 

Aegon is a blue Quaker. He has been weaned for just over a week now. They weaned him onto zuuprem pellets. The only kind I didn't already have,  I haven't seen him eat much since he's been home, but just enough to know he knows where the food is. He also seems to have no clue what to do with millet spray, It's adorable. 


He's so clumsy and fun to watch. Just turning around on a perch takes him like 5 separate moves. He is perfectly hand tame. He already comes to the door of his cage when I open it, he loves being out and about. 

I can't believe such a small bird can feel so huge. His feet are massive compared to the budgies. 

He has only been home since Tuesday and has already been dubed "rotton Egg" and "Egg Head" depending on if he's being sassy or smart.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

He's adorable!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival, little Aegon is such a cutie!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome home Egg and congratulations Charlie on your new family member 

Egg is beautiful and such a sweet little baby face


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats on such a beautiful Quaker and he's quite worthy of the Targaryen name.:thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aegon is just as cute as can be! What a sweet little fellow. 
I'm sure you are having all kinds of fun with "Egg" already.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's beautiful!  Congratulations on your newest addition, looks like he'll be a lot of fun and quite a character. 

Welcome home, Egg!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....congrat's....what a handsome bird...


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

He's beautiful. How exciting I love baby bird personalities. They are at their sweetest young but seeing them grow and become more opinionated is fun also.


----------

